# Lemongrass restaurant Liffey Valley



## paulpd (22 Oct 2009)

How long has this place been closed? Is it closed for good?

Thanks


----------



## Rambo (22 Oct 2009)

Hi,

It is closed for renovations, so I would say it will be back open soon enough. I think it only closed very recently. (Maybe last weekend).


----------



## BONDGIRL (22 Oct 2009)

yeh its nice spot but over priced


----------



## TheShark (22 Oct 2009)

Greatly over-priced for food that is mass-produced at a central location and just re-heated on site.


----------



## paulpd (22 Oct 2009)

Thanks a lot. I sent my sister there last night and there were "closed for renovations" signs up. But someone I know was only there 2 weeks ago and there was no sign of it closing so just got a bit confused! Thought it may have been shut down or something.


----------



## Staples (22 Oct 2009)

Some of those "closed for renovations" signs often become permanent!


----------



## gebbel (22 Oct 2009)

TheShark said:


> Greatly over-priced for food that is mass-produced at a central location and just re-heated on site.



Really? That's good to know. I won't be going back.


----------



## picassoman (22 Oct 2009)

Lemongrass is a Franchise and I believe I read in the paper a few weeks back that the franchise has gone bust but not sure about the individual units.

-pm


----------



## TreeTiger (22 Oct 2009)

The website www.lemongrass.ie is out of action.  You get referred to a page that says "This account has been suspended".


----------



## mercman (22 Oct 2009)

Eh yeah.... closed for renovations all right. Seems to another casualty.


----------



## annfield (22 Oct 2009)

TheShark said:


> Greatly over-priced for food that is mass-produced at a central location and just re-heated on site.



was there a few months ago anf nearly walked out when i saw the menu prices, always enjoyed it though but disturbed to read your comment above


----------



## MandaC (22 Oct 2009)

went a couple of times, way over priced for what it was


----------



## TheShark (22 Oct 2009)

annfield said:


> was there a few months ago anf nearly walked out when i saw the menu prices, always enjoyed it though but disturbed to read your comment above


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
Yes , Lemongrass produced all of their meals at a central kitchen in Kildare then vacuum-packed individual meals and despatched them to the franchise outlets to be re-heated on demand. Much like your supermarket Asian meal. Thought that was common-knowledge.


----------



## John Rambo (22 Oct 2009)

That methodology is not unique to Lemongrass...several well known restaurant chains (unfortunately) also do this.


----------



## mcaul (24 Oct 2009)

virtually every "banquet" meal served is pre-prepared too. In  lemongrass case, they had a couple of great chefs preparing the food to their standard and then sent them to the restauranys for cooking. Nothing wrong in that imo. 
Gordon Ramsey does this for some of his london establishments especially for the lunch menus.


----------



## gipimann (24 Oct 2009)

The Lemongrass in Drogheda closed some months ago, it has been replaced by a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Hillsalt (25 Oct 2009)

Lemongrass closed in Galway last year and was replaced by another Asian themed restaurant.


----------



## TheShark (25 Oct 2009)

mcaul said:


> virtually every "banquet" meal served is pre-prepared too. In  lemongrass case, they had a couple of great chefs preparing the food to their standard and then sent them to the restauranys for cooking. Nothing wrong in that imo.
> Gordon Ramsey does this for some of his london establishments especially for the lunch menus.


Maybe so , but with the prices charged by Lemongrass the least I would expect would be a chef working in a fully-operational kitchen , not someone standing at a bank of microwaves zapping the orders as they come in. Unethical at best -cheating at worst.


----------



## ajapale (25 Oct 2009)

Out of interest is the Lemongrass in Naas still going?


----------



## tallpaul (27 Oct 2009)

TheShark said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
> Yes , Lemongrass produced all of their meals at a central kitchen in Kildare then vacuum-packed individual meals and despatched them to the franchise outlets to be re-heated on demand. Much like your supermarket Asian meal. Thought that was common-knowledge.


 
Strange... the Lemongrass in Citywest had their kitchen in the middle of the restaurant and you could clearly see the food being prepared and cooked...


----------



## liaconn (27 Oct 2009)

Lemongrass in Churchtown has been gone for at least a year.

I agree that 'closed for renovations' is often a euphemism. Wasn't this the official story when Gary Rhodes' restaurant closed it's doors for good.


----------



## suzie (27 Oct 2009)

Naas is long gone too

S.


----------



## Leo (27 Oct 2009)

tallpaul said:


> Strange... the Lemongrass in Citywest had their kitchen in the middle of the restaurant and you could clearly see the food being prepared and cooked...


 
And this one is open again.


----------

